# what food can I bring to usa



## KatieC (25 Apr 2008)

I am going to new york on monday and my friend has requested that I bring over sausages and cheese.  Is this possible and how is it best done?

Thanks


----------



## purpeller (25 Apr 2008)

There is no legal way to bring any food into the US now.  In theory, you could put it in your suitcase but I wouldn't risk it these days.


----------



## joeysully (25 Apr 2008)

yeah the best you could do is to bring some tea and do! the stuff over there is terrible :|


----------



## gnubbit (25 Apr 2008)

Don't risk it!

An Irish friend of mine now lives in the States.  I visiited pre 9/11 and brought her a food parcel from her parents of McCambridges bread and  Superquinn sausages.  I declared I had food and they took the lot. 

More recently, she tried to bring similar stuff from Ireland to the States.  She didn't declare it and before she knew it was moved (with her bags) by an armed escort (3 guys with guns and no sense of humour).  Eventually got it sorted but they took the breach VERY seriously.  She reckons they've a file on her now


----------



## Guest120 (25 Apr 2008)

purpeller said:


> There is no legal way to bring any food into the US now.


1000s of food importers would prove you wrong.


----------



## Dicette (25 Apr 2008)

Any problem with bringing tea in?

I'm flying next week and I've already bought 200 of Barry's finest teabags to bring over to someone.


----------



## Guest120 (25 Apr 2008)

Dicette said:


> Any problem with bringing tea in?
> 
> I'm flying next week and I've already bought 200 of Barry's finest teabags to bring over to someone.


Leaf them at home.


----------



## Leo (25 Apr 2008)

You can buy all the Irish products over there now, right down to Taytos. No point going through the hassle.
Leo


----------



## orka (25 Apr 2008)

gnubbit said:


> Don't risk it!
> 
> More recently, she tried to bring similar stuff from Ireland to the States. She didn't declare it and before she knew it was moved (with her bags) by an armed escort (3 guys with guns and no sense of humour). Eventually got it sorted but they took the breach VERY seriously. She reckons they've a file on her now


 
Yes, don't even try hiding it in your case - they have sniffer dogs sniffing out food in cases and carry-on.  We were stopped when the dog sniffed out  a plastic container that had held fruit - even though we'd finished it on the plane - still managed to sniff out the remaining juice.


----------



## Hobbes T (25 Apr 2008)

Shannon airport used to sell sausages, rashers etc in the departure area that were approved by US customs for importation to the USA. That was the case when I flew through there in 2002.

Dublin airport may have similar products for sale. The should carry a sticker saying that they are approved by US customs.


----------



## sandrat (25 Apr 2008)

there are websites such as [broken link removed] and [broken link removed] where irish food can be purchased.


----------



## inspector (25 Apr 2008)

Hi
We have traveled to Florida for many years now to visit family, we went via New York,
Atlanta, Newark and also direct to Orlando, Each time we have a large shopping list from the family, waiting for their Irish food fix.. We bring, Teabags ( about 1000), Tayto, King,Chocolate( up to 15 selection box's), xmas cake and pudding, oxtail soup, many other packet sauces..We have always packed these in checked luggage..We have only once in 12 years had the oxtail soup taken from us and that was at the time of the foot and mouth scare...However we never bring sausages and rashers etc..We always tell customs if they ask that we have goodies for family that includes cake and chocolate and we have never had them taken from us, and there has never been any fuss..Take the teabags and put them in your checked luggage,
Enjoy


----------



## Jeannie (25 Apr 2008)

Got caught by the sniffer dogs bringing sausages and rashers into Toronto not worth the shame of everyone looking at the dogs barking at the suit cases.


----------



## MB05 (25 Apr 2008)

I think they are okay with things like bread, sweets, tea bags, crisps etc they only have a problem with meat, fruit.  Anything that can carry disease, parasites etc is banned.


----------



## CA Girl (26 Apr 2008)

I am from CA and now live here, fly to CA 3 times a year. Do not take meat or fruits or vegs. I take alot of other items, both ways, and never any problem. I take to the US chocolates, cookies, fruit cake, sauce packets, etc. I bring several things back to Ireland and did get questioned about my powdered flavored creamer, looked odd in my carry on at xray in the US.  Security chuckled that Ireland didn't have any.  ( I have to bring my flavored teas here too ) As for the fruits & vegs you can't even take those into CA from another US state Agriculture will stop you. I put the items in my checked bags but sometimes have bags of crisps, nut, or pretzels etc in my carry on and that has been ok both directions.


----------



## Stronge (26 Apr 2008)

I travel through Shannon airport alot and you can purchase lots of items in the "Duty Free  Shop" brown bread, smoked salmon,rashers and susages etc.  The USA bound people seem to take them in their hand luggage as they have checked in their bags at this point.  I think you would have no problem if you put them into your checked in bag and at least it is very cold in that part of the planethe the bags are kept. My son had ambrosia cream rice taken from him during the foot and mouth scare a few years ago ! He was very disappointed at the time!


----------



## MissMoney (20 May 2008)

My aunt lives in NYC and everytime we visit her she requests certain foods... bread, tea, marmalade, battenburg, biscuits, chocolate etc etc.
In 20 years of flying over (the most recent trip being last month) we've never once been stopped by customs on either side of the pond even when the cases were overweight with the amount of goodies in them.
Having read the other posts though I suppose it could just be luck or perhaps the attitude of the officers my parents and I have dealt with. Maybe it's too much hassle for some to bother taking the food and destroying it?


----------



## hansov (20 May 2008)

I asked this question from the American Embassy and was told the following: Imports in the personal luuggage of passengers of meat, meat products, dairy products, fresh fruit and vegetables are NOT allowed. Small quantities of other foods such as cakes, biscuits, teabags, candy, packaged foods as long as they do not contain meat extracts, are allowed. Soup mixes and sauces are not allowed if they contain any meat extracts. All food items in personal luggage must be declared on the Customs form which you will have filled in prior to arrival. Failure to declare a food item which is subsequently discovered and found to be illegal will lead to confiscation and the possibility (probability) of an on-the-spot fine.


----------

